# Plasfloor garage floor tiles



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Does anyone have these tiles?

They are cheaper than the competitors at £14.99 a square meter , I have looked at lots of other competitors and they are £18.99 +

Looking to cover 26 square metres so cost wise it does at up

would love to hear feedback from anyone who has them or managed to find similar tiles for around £15 a square meter

http://www.plasfloor.co.uk/


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

:tumbleweed:
you have been posting in threads about flooring since 2012, just seen your name come up on my search for the R TEK tiles which I bought back then in the group buy. I am looking to purchase some extra bits.
Not that you ever will buy any but mine are great. Thing to note though is that lighter colours will be marked by tyre rubber which will happen on any pvc tile just cant see it on a black tile.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

RedUntilDead said:


> :tumbleweed:
> you have been posting in threads about flooring since 2012, just seen your name come up on my search for the R TEK tiles which I bought back then in the group buy. I am looking to purchase some extra bits.
> Not that you ever will buy any but mine are great. Thing to note though is that lighter colours will be marked by tyre rubber which will happen on any pvc tile just cant see it on a black tile.


Made me laugh this ! , its taken me 5 years to come to terms I'm about to spend more on floor coverings for the garage than I have on my living room lol !

Well the time has come and this week I'm going to dig deep and man up and make the purchase , I'm going Plasfloor as they are the cheapest I can see :thumb:


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I have these in my garage - been down now for about 4 years and still as good as new 
Being plastic i just spray some degreaser on once or twice a year (virosol) and give them a mop - last year i pulled them out onto the drive and used the Karcher.
Taking them out i noticed the damp floor underneath (previously painted) so water does creep down between the joins.
I bought mine off an ebay seller and got the dark green ones which make it easier to spot dropped screws, etc than it would with black ones - light ones would need more cleaning from tyre marks, etc


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

robby71 said:


> I have these in my garage - been down now for about 4 years and still as good as new
> Being plastic i just spray some degreaser on once or twice a year (virosol) and give them a mop - last year i pulled them out onto the drive and used the Karcher.
> Taking them out i noticed the damp floor underneath (previously painted) so water does creep down between the joins.
> I bought mine off an ebay seller and got the dark green ones which make it easier to spot dropped screws, etc than it would with black ones - light ones would need more cleaning from tyre marks, etc


Many thanks for the feedback ! good to hear you are pleased with them - order going in shortly


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

You can order a sample of these tiles from Plasfloor they send out 2 in the sample. I got some sent out to see what they were like and look good, I left one wheel of my car parked on them every night for a week and the seemed to hold up pretty well. My floor is very uneven so wanted to try and get something the was robust enough to sit direct onto the floor without having to grind it smooth. The light grey tiles they supply in the sample wouldn't be easy to keep clean but with the multiple colours availble would be very easy to get creative with floor designs and there online layout tool give a good idea of what it will look like.

When I get round to doing my floor these are my favoured option.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

StevieR32 said:


> You can order a sample of these tiles from Plasfloor they send out 2 in the sample. I got some sent out to see what they were like and look good, I left one wheel of my car parked on them every night for a week and the seemed to hold up pretty well. My floor is very uneven so wanted to try and get something the was robust enough to sit direct onto the floor without having to grind it smooth. The light grey tiles they supply in the sample wouldn't be easy to keep clean but with the multiple colours availble would be very easy to get creative with floor designs and there online layout tool give a good idea of what it will look like.
> 
> When I get round to doing my floor these are my favoured option.


samples received this week ! , they look good , order going in shortly just finalizing pattern design


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not meaning to hi-jack the thread at all, but I'm in a very similar situation (or will be in about 6 weeks), in that I've been pricing up flooring tiles too and with a floor area of about 45 sq meters, most stuff was coming out just too expensive.

I found these https://duramat.co.uk/product/garage-flooring-pack-7x5/

Which although still leaves me a little short and I'll have to make up with singles added onto the order are the cheapest I've found and I should be able to get everything for around £600. With a claimed 3000kg per tile resistance and 12mm thick I figured they'd do the job, but I'll check out what you're considering as well.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

VIPER said:


> Not meaning to hi-jack the thread at all, but I'm in a very similar situation (or will be in about 6 weeks), in that I've been pricing up flooring tiles too and with a floor area of about 45 sq meters, most stuff was coming out just too expensive.
> 
> I found these https://duramat.co.uk/product/garage-flooring-pack-7x5/
> 
> Which although still leaves me a little short and I'll have to make up with singles added onto the order are the cheapest I've found and I should be able to get everything for around £600. With a claimed 3000kg per tile resistance and 12mm thick I figured they'd do the job, but I'll check out what you're considering as well.


To be fair those tiles arent bad price , hadnt seen those before so thanks for the link

Its a pity they only really do black , I really want dark grey with a red border of 60cm all the way around

The plasfloor samples are alot thinner than the likes of Motolock samples and KlikFloor ones I have , however they look like they will do the job

Think I'm still going for the PlasFloor ones due to the colour options , order going in next week :thumb:

You have a larger area than me so it all comes down to cost ! reckon you will be touching £750 for the plasfloor ones , but you do have colour options


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

You're right there in that the black only is a bit limiting and given a free choice I would rather have had a mid grey. I'm going to price up both accurately and if there's only about say, £100 or so difference I would pay that not to have a grey tile.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

VIPER said:


> You're right there in that the black only is a bit limiting and given a free choice I would rather have had a mid grey. I'm going to price up both accurately and if there's only about say, £100 or so difference I would pay that not to have a grey tile.


Plasflor were good with samples, You get 1 red , 1 black and 1 dark grey and they posted them fast :thumb:


----------



## davechci (May 26, 2010)

cleancar said:


> Plasflor were good with samples, You get 1 red , 1 black and 1 dark grey and they posted them fast :thumb:


Did you buy and fit a PlasFloor?

If so, would you be kind enough to share experiences of buying, fitting, and would you have any pictures?

Cheers


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

davechci said:


> Did you buy and fit a PlasFloor?
> 
> If so, would you be kind enough to share experiences of buying, fitting, and would you have any pictures?
> 
> Cheers


I did indeed buy the floor , I need to get some pics posted but I was very pleased with the tiles , although they are thinner than some of the competitors its a non issue. They are more than man enough for the job.

Very pleased with them , make sure you order extra tiles incase you need to replace some in the future

You can cut the tiles easy with some quality gilbow tin snips , makes a really neat cut

Buy them you will not be disapointed :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Any chance of a pic or two, I've just got samples from them. 
Look good quality and like the fact that although thinner than some they are solid and don't have the 'waffle' ridged backing, other makes are a bit misleading when quoting 10mm thick when the face of the tile is probably only around 3mm.

One question, they appear to go together tight, do the joints hold together OK?
They do suggest using silicone on the joints for added waterproofing, I'm guessing this is applied to tabs before which would take ages?



cleancar said:


> I did indeed buy the floor , I need to get some pics posted but I was very pleased with the tiles , although they are thinner than some of the competitors its a non issue. They are more than man enough for the job.
> 
> Very pleased with them , make sure you order extra tiles incase you need to replace some in the future
> 
> ...


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Rundie said:


> Any chance of a pic or two, I've just got samples from them.
> Look good quality and like the fact that although thinner than some they are solid and don't have the 'waffle' ridged backing, other makes are a bit misleading when quoting 10mm thick when the face of the tile is probably only around 3mm.
> 
> One question, they appear to go together tight, do the joints hold together OK?
> They do suggest using silicone on the joints for added waterproofing, I'm guessing this is applied to tabs before which would take ages?


The joints are solid and tight and you dont need any silicone , standing water on the tiles doesnt leech into the joints , you can spill water on them and it doesnt go through.

The only bit I can think you may need a spot of silicone is the edge ramping leading into the garage , when the sun hits them the leading edge can curl slightly, I havent bothered and normal shape resumes when cool

You really wont be disappointed with them , I had all the samples from competitors and still pleased with my purchase

Purchase some sharp industrial scissors or tin snips to cut them , very easy to lay.

I'll get some pics but away on business for a few weeks


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

cleancar said:


> The joints are solid and tight and you dont need any silicone , standing water on the tiles doesnt leech into the joints , you can spill water on them and it doesnt go through.
> 
> The only bit I can think you may need a spot of silicone is the edge ramping leading into the garage , when the sun hits them the leading edge can curl slightly, I havent bothered and normal shape resumes when cool
> 
> ...


Thread revival but how are the tiles holding up CC?


----------

